
The New Raspberry Pi Is Basically a $35 Desktop Computer - laurex
https://gizmodo.com/the-new-raspberry-pi-is-basically-a-35-desktop-compute-1835804060
======
TheOperator
$55 once you add a useful amount of memory but all the same it's genuinely
functional even for light internet usage. Pretty impressive stuff. Wintel is
headed for an inevitable death at the extreme low end because at this point
the experience you get for 50 odd bucks and a used monitor, keyboard, and
mouse is better on ARM+Linux.

~~~
Piskvorrr
The year of Linux on the desktop? 2019? I mean, really?

~~~
100100010001
We can only hope :)

